# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Cartografia plan badajoz

## Alcocer

Buenas noches a todos. Estoy muy interesado en todas las obras del llamado Plan Badajoz y me gustaría localizar una cartografía lo mas detallada posible de la red de canales que lo forman.
¿Me podríais indicar donde localizarla?
Gracias anticipadas foreros

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo más detallado posible: Sigpac, no queda otra.

En la web de la CHG hay unos mapas de la cartografía de la cuenca, pero la red de canales no se ve muy allá. He pasado el mapa a blanco y negro y después pintado todos los canales en servicio a día de hoy encima para que los veas mejor, espero que te sirva.

Subo el original y el modificado. Fuente del mapa: http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=la+cue...g=es&mode=view

----------

Los terrines (24-feb-2014),Varanya (19-feb-2014)

----------


## Alcocer

Muchas gracias F.¡¡¡, sabía yo que podía contar con tu ayuda. Me los voy a descargar en el PC y te digo.

----------

